# Found the spider living on my truck



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Pic 1


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2017)

# 2


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2017)

# 3


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2017)

And lastly. It is playing dead and went right back up
in my truck because I was to busy taking pictures.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 13, 2017)

Brown Widow.  Could make you uncomfortable but not as dangerous as its black cousin.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2017)

Neat captures!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 15, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Brown Widow.  Could make you uncomfortable but not as dangerous as its black cousin.



I have never seen these until moving South of the Georgia/Florida line. And folks down here have no clue what they are. They won't make you as sick as a Black widow but your skin will fester but not rot like a brown recluse. 



wvdawg said:


> Neat captures!



Thanks. Like them leg shadow shots? Pure luck. I couldn't even see my screen taking the shots it was so bright.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2017)

Nasty...


----------



## rip18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Great detail on that spider!


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> I have never seen these until moving South of the Georgia/Florida line. And folks down here have no clue what they are. They won't make you as sick as a Black widow but your skin will fester but not rot like a brown recluse.




I have a front porch full of them near Augusta.


----------

